# Bored at Work



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

I finished a jointed crankbait a few days ago, I had it in my cubical at work (a little bored) and snapped a picture of it and posted it.  

It was made out of cedar-I hand file all my baits to get constantly changing contours thruout the body. This is my nat perch pattern.

It ran kinda funny at first...going thru the water like ............./\ , but I added a little weight at the joint on both sides of the body and moved the front hook back. Seemed to straighten out on the most part. Here's a pic....


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=39289&cat=500

(sorry, I don't know how to copy and paste the actual picture itself)


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks great Greg! 

If you go to the "go advanced" button at the bottom of the post it will get you into a different screen, Just click the "add photo's" button and a little view box will come up . This is a link to your photo album on OGF. If you click on the photo the line text will come up on your post. The photo will appear when the post is made. You can also preview your post to see how it will look. Just leave spacing between your text and the photo so they don't overlap. You can check in the preview post screen.

Good luck 
John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The colors on the bait really work nicely together. Looks like it will have great action too.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice, I attached the pic for ya...


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Lure looks great Greg! Hopefully you get a nice Alum fish on it soon.
Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice lookin crankbait Greg. Well done.


----------



## RookieFisher (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, that is just amazing. You really have some skill to make those.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

very nice, welcome to the madness

Etch


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the generous remarks. Building lures definately helps deal with an 'off bite' at Alum (at least for me)-it gets me thru the winter too. Thanks for all the threads, tips from everyone.


----------

